# Shinobu Sensui vs Fairy Tail verse



## CapFalcon (Jul 9, 2015)

Sensui enters to the Fairy Tail verse.

This is Sensui with his true personality, he uses his Offensive Armor and he is healthy.

Distance: 100m
Knowledge: None
Mindset: Bloodlust

Restrictions:

None.

Who wins?


----------



## Imagine (Jul 9, 2015)

Sensui rapes


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 9, 2015)

Ajimu solos.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 9, 2015)

Freddie give it a rest


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 9, 2015)

a single uppercut is all it takes


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 9, 2015)

Sensui punches in their general direction gg.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 9, 2015)

ft tops at mach 30 and city level+
sensui is casually small country level+ likely country level and mhs
the worse is that this could be easily seem looking at the wiki


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 9, 2015)

Sensui upper cuts in their general direction

The end


----------



## Imagine (Jul 9, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> ft tops at mach 30 and city level+
> sensui is casually small country level+ likely country level and mhs
> the worse is that this could be easily seem looking at the wiki



Didn't Jellal have an island level calc or was that bs?


----------



## Sablés (Jul 9, 2015)

Pretty sure Mashima fucked up Sema's initial size with the pitiful as fuck crater of an aftermath.

Was just city-level IIRC. Think the top-tiers are high-end City-level with CSK.


----------



## Arcana (Jul 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Didn't Jellal have an island level calc or was that bs?



depend who made the calc was it RH


----------



## Imagine (Jul 9, 2015)

Good

Stay down Furry Tale


----------



## Imagine (Jul 9, 2015)

Arcana said:


> depend who made the calc was it RH



Would be Continent level then


----------



## Arcana (Jul 9, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Pretty sure Mashima fucked up Sema's initial size with the pitiful as fuck crater of an aftermath.
> 
> Was just city-level IIRC. Think the top-tiers are high-end City-level with CSK.


in the recent chapters didn't someone make an island disappear 


Imagine said:


> Would be Continent level then


tru

he though ft characters were LS by GMG


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 9, 2015)

Arcana said:


> *in the recent chapters didn't someone make an island disappear *
> 
> tru
> 
> he though ft characters were LS by GMG


i really hope you aren't talking about tenrou island 
edit:


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 9, 2015)

I hear alot of people saying atsus fists are in the gigaton range where is is from?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 9, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I hear alot of people saying atsus fists are in the gigaton range where is is from?


people being dumb thinking the iron/stone giant he fought is much bigger than what he is i suppose
also i will be taking the island calc mapsk


----------



## CapFalcon (Jul 9, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> ft tops at mach 30 and city level+
> sensui is casually small country level+ likely country level and mhs
> the worse is that this could be easily seem looking at the wiki



I think Sensui is country level, since he has a power equivalent to a lower S Class.

Kurama stated Sensui is still a bit stronger than Yusuke even if is ignored the fact that Yusuke couldn't control his new power after his resurrection.

Hokushin is considered country level+, although he is stronger than Sensui, the difference shouldn't be huge.


----------



## MAPSK (Jul 9, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> people being dumb thinking the iron/stone giant he fought is much bigger than what he is i suppose
> also i will be taking the island calc mapsk



You can have it, dude


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 9, 2015)

Arcana said:


> in the recent chapters didn't someone make an island disappear


beats me

not island level,tho


----------



## Roman (Jul 10, 2015)

CapFalcon said:


> Sensui enters to the Fairy Tail verse.
> 
> This is Sensui with his true personality, he uses his Offensive Armor *and he is healthy*.



Do we know exactly how much difference that makes?

Regardless, Sensui stomps.


----------



## CapFalcon (Jul 10, 2015)

Roman said:


> Do we know exactly how much difference that makes?
> 
> Regardless, Sensui stomps.



Surely he would have a higher stamina.


----------



## Aduro (Jul 10, 2015)

CapFalcon said:


> Surely he would have a higher stamina.



No feats = no OBD relevance. 
This kinda shit is why we got about 30 Kimimaro vs everyone and their mother threads last year.

Sensui should take this even sick given his tornado feat unless he's mixed up in hax like Zeref's death magic or Macro.


----------



## CapFalcon (Jul 10, 2015)

Aduro said:


> No feats = no OBD relevance.
> This kinda shit is why we got about 30 Kimimaro vs everyone and their mother threads last year.
> 
> Sensui should take this even sick given his tornado feat unless he's mixed up in hax like Zeref's death magic or Macro.



Well power level wouldn't change much but stamina probably, but whatever.

I don't see Zeref keeping up with Sensui.

Immortality doesn't help much because he still can be knocked out.

And no one in Fairy Tail is MHS like Sensui is, they are only Hypersonic+, unless if I am forgetting or missing something.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 10, 2015)

Sensui gets Fairy Law'd or Grimoire Law'd
Zeref is also immortal and IDK if Sensui would resist his death magic.


----------



## Alita (Jul 11, 2015)

Sensui is sitting at 2.6 teratons and mach 50 speed. He rapes.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 11, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> *Sensui is sitting at 2.6 teratons* and mach 50 speed. He rapes.



 Where's this from? The closest I remember is Yusuke's island level spirit gun. Or the spirit ops dude saying that Yusuke's fully awakened could destroy level all of Japan, which is actually still below country level (its around the spirit gun calc level if I recall)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Sensui is sitting at 2.6 teratons and *mach 50* speed. He rapes.


so where mhs comes from ?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> so where mhs comes from ?



I believe it was from that Yusuke feat at the end where he punches like a hundred demons off that city sized mountain plant or something

Doesn't apply to Sensui anyway since Yusuke at the time was fodderizing characters at Sensui's level no problem.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Where's this from? The closest I remember is Yusuke's island level spirit gun. Or the spirit ops dude saying that Yusuke's fully awakened could destroy level all of Japan, which is actually still below country level (its around the spirit gun calc level if I recall)


Yusuke statement is country level (the high end is the one we using the current method for such feats)



> I believe it was from that Yusuke feat at the end where he punches like a hundred demons off that city sized mountain plant or something


thing is sensui is listed as mhs in the wiki
i suppose this comes from the time we considered mach 50 as mhs 
will edit it,then


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Yusuke statement is country level (the high end is the one we using the current method for such feats)
> 
> 
> thing is sensui is listed as mhs in the wiki
> ...


But again I believe that was in reference to Yusuke's unawakened demon heritage which they were afraid of waking up (mazoku or something). I may need to reread it but I remember them saying that what they were afraid of is Yusuke turning into a demon moreso than Sensui which is why they waited until then to make their move. 

Which again shouldn't really apply to Sensui.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 11, 2015)

Sensui's actually Mach 350


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 11, 2015)

Skarbrand said:


> Sensui's actually Mach 350



Based on what?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 11, 2015)

That's the feat we were talking about and it doesn't apply Sensui. Yusuke in this same arc was easily playing around with two characters at Sensui's level just to train for the tournament.


----------



## Haro (Jul 11, 2015)

Yusuke's spirit gun got mach 100.
Sensui is casually above that.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 11, 2015)

Ryo Asuka said:


> Yusuke's spirit gun got mach 100.
> Sensui is casually above that.



Which spirit gun?


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2015)

Sensui lolstomps and not a single ounce of quality is lost.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 11, 2015)

he solos    .


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> But again I believe that was in reference to Yusuke's unawakened demon heritage which they were afraid of waking up (mazoku or something). I may need to reread it but I remember them saying that what they were afraid of is Yusuke turning into a demon moreso than Sensui which is why they waited until then to make their move.
> 
> Which again shouldn't really apply to Sensui.



Yusuke was said to now be strong enough to wipe out Japan upon his resurrection as a demon and Sensui is nigh equal with him. Nothing indicates Yusuke was his noticeable superior in any way prior to when Raizen possessed him.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 11, 2015)

Trance said:


> Yusuke was said to now be strong enough to wipe out Japan upon his resurrection as a demon and Sensui is nigh equal with him. Nothing indicates Yusuke was his noticeable superior in any way prior to when Raizen possessed him.





Except that the demon is what they were worried about not actually Yusuke in his human form.


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2015)

Right. _Demon powered_ Yusuke is the country buster. Human form Yusuke isn't. Sensui was on equal terms with the former.

Offense/Defense Armor Sensui = Demon powered Yusuke 

So, Sensui gets scaled to country level as well.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 11, 2015)

Trance said:


> Right. _Demon powered_ Yusuke is the country buster. Human form Yusuke isn't. Sensui was on equal terms with the former.
> 
> Offense/Defense Armor Sensui = Demon powered Yusuke
> 
> So, Sensui gets scaled to country level as well.



No....he doesn't. Yusuke's Mazoku form didn't actually awaken until he was possessed by Raizen.


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2015)

Yusuke dies. His demon heritage awakens and he's resurrected as a demon-hybrid _with demon enhanced powers_. That's the weakest form of Yusuke that gets the country level scaling. Raizen-possessed Yusuke is far stronger but that's not the Yusuke in question here.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 11, 2015)

Trance said:


> Yusuke dies. His demon heritage awakens and he's resurrected as a demon-hybrid _with demon enhanced powers_. That's the weakest form of Yusuke that gets the country level scaling. Raizen-possessed Yusuke is far stronger but that's not the Yusuke in question here.



It wasn't fully awakened otherwise they would have considered Sensui the same level of trheat which they didn't. His power didn't fully awaken until he was basically humiliating Shinobu in that fight.


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2015)

This is before Raizen possessed him. He achieved (potential) country level status and Seikouki Sensui is equal with him.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 11, 2015)

Trance said:


> This is before Raizen possessed him. He achieved (potential) country level status and Seikouki Sensui is equal with him.



Because they feared the Mazoku demon.


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2015)

The evidence of Yusuke after his resurrection but before Raizen possessed him being (potentially) country level is right there and you're going to flat-out deny it?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 11, 2015)

Trance said:


> The evidence of Yusuke after his resurrection but before Raizen possessed him being (potentially) country level is right there and you're going to flat-out deny it?



The second you actually bring up some evidence that holds ground we can have an actual debate. Until then, thanks for this pointless filler of a response.


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2015)

Must be a troll.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2015)

upgraded but still doesn't change much of this match


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> upgraded but still doesn't change much of this match



Look forward to her being the weakest villain of the series and Natsu one-shotting someone several ranks above her with his nakama punch 

Mashima really loves pulling a Toriyoma with FT i've noticed.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Look forward to her being the weakest villain of the series and Natsu one-shotting someone several ranks above her with his nakama punch
> 
> Mashima really loves pulling a Toriyoma with FT i've noticed.


she is a top tier who pretty much shits on current ft members from all we know 
but yeah nakama punch is strong and we all know someone is bounded to either dodge or withstand her and her nakamas mhs/ small island level attacks


----------



## Ramius (Jul 11, 2015)

@Trance
What's difficult about understanding the whole deal with what applies to Sensui? Let's go through a logical step-by-step explanation:

1. Yusuke hasn't awakened yet
2. Based on his bloodline, they assume that he will be "x" strong and he'll become a demon wrecking everything
3. Yusuke awakens, *contrary to their expectations* he's normal, he's the same Yusuke, except now he *contains* more energy
4. Yusuke literally states that he can't yet control his power during his fight with Sensui
5. He finally gets a grip when Raizen and he pretty much absolutely destroys Sensui (credit to him for surviving the encounter, but him being 3 or if you use high-end 100 times weaker based on calcs pretty much fits the picture/narative perfectly)

Just connect the dots from there on - it just means Yusuke wasn't using his full power previously when he was fighting Sensui, he was using just a certain percentage. Once Raizen takes over, he "controls" the energy correctly (rather, the output is close to its max compared to before), that's the power those from the Spirit World were fearing. 

Conclusion: the scaling does not apply to Sensui. Literally baby-tier puzzle. 

Hey, hey, if those guys had an idea about the "scared energy" Sensui was controlling, wouldn't they have raised the alarm at the same level as when Yusuke was about to awaken? And if Yusuke was actually getting somewhat overwhelmed by Sensui, then..oooooh, now you get it!


On topic: he pretty much just has to use his aura and it would erase Fairy Tail from existence.


----------



## Doriva (Jul 11, 2015)

Ramius said:


> @Trance
> Hey, hey, if those guys had an idea about the "scared energy" Sensui was controlling, wouldn't they have raised the alarm at the same level as when Yusuke was about to awaken? And if Yusuke was actually getting somewhat overwhelmed by Sensui, then..oooooh, now you get it!
> 
> 
> On topic: he pretty much just has to use his aura and it would erase Fairy Tail from existence.



Not talking about the calc itself here, but IRRC nobody knew the extent of the real power Sensui pack at that moment either. So nobody would raise any alarm until he arrives in Makai where the alarm would be not necessary anyway.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jul 11, 2015)

> @Trance
> What's difficult about understanding the whole deal with what applies to Sensui? Let's go through a logical step-by-step explanation:
> 
> 1. Yusuke hasn't awakened yet
> ...



That being said, there's a perfectly good reason they tried to kill Yusuke instead of Sensui.  Yusuke was incapacitated, and still in the human world.  Sensui was healthy and in the demon world.  Just from those two facts alone I'd say Yusuke makes for a better target.  Once Yusuke awakened they didn't even try to fight him, because they knew they were screwed.  At that point in the series they would of been destroyed if they tried to take on Sensui.  Who's to say Yusuke and Sensui didn't have country busting power at that point?


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't eve see how Sensui's durability or DC are even relevant when he loses to HAX anyway.

He is not winning this.


----------



## Alita (Jul 11, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> I don't eve see how Sensui's durability or DC are even relevant when he loses to HAX anyway.
> 
> He is not winning this.


There is no proof fairy law ignores durability. Just cause it could work on a early FT villain doesn't mean it can work on sensui. Nevermind sensui is faster and can kill them with just the shockwaves behind his attacks.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2015)

honestly
i don't know anymore


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 11, 2015)

> There is no proof fairy law ignores durability. Just cause it could work on a early FT villain doesn't mean it can work on sensui. Nevermind sensui is faster and can kill them with just the shockwaves behind his attacks



FT has dimensional hax.  just saying... won't change much though since Sensui has the speed advantage


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2015)

> FT has dimensional hax.  just saying...


you mean cana dumb cards ?
no proff she can seal people strong than herself which resist to it
hell erza was also able to bypass shu dimension cards iirc


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 11, 2015)

> There is no proof fairy law ignores durability. Just cause it could work on a early FT villain doesn't mean it can work on sensui. Nevermind sensui is faster and can kill them with just the shockwaves behind his attacks.


If it's not Fairy Law it will be Zeref's death spell which could oneshot even Hades one of the most powerful and durable character in the series.

As for Fairy Law I don't see how you can argue that it doesn't ignores durability when it' s only use has resulted in the opponent getting oneshot'd.
And it was an opponent just as powerful as the man who used that spell.



> won't change much though since Sensui has the speed advantage


It does change a lot he'd need to blitz Makarov,Hades,Mavis and Laxus at the very least which is no easy task with no knowledge and him fighting an entire verse.
Also Zeref's death spells could also be effective vs Sensui.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2015)

just because fairy law always one shot the enemy doesn't mean it can defeat an enemy millions of times above the ones it defeated
hell fairy glitter pretty much proved that such statements are dubious at best
also fairy law was not even an option when acnologia appeared


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 11, 2015)

Mach 30 Fairy Tail??? 

Anyone got a link to this?


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 11, 2015)

Also never would I ever ever ever ever imagine I would see the day where a spite/rape thread such as Sensui vs Fairy Tail would be debated for more than a whole page. 

I'm insulted. 

1v1 Can FT take on even Toguro?


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 11, 2015)

> hell fairy glitter pretty much proved that such statements are dubious at best


Fairy Glitter was never said to be a spell that can defeat any foe.
Fairy Law is described as a magic that will slay the user's enemies.

It wasn't used vs Acologia so what? There's many different reasons why it wasn't used.

1. Mashima is a shit writer, PIS.

2. Both Makarov and Laxus were exhausted and were curbstomped by Hades earlier in the arc so they might not have had the power to cast it (Laxus also got his magic stolen by Hades and gave what he had left to Natsu).


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2015)

they also have a current calc which is going to be either mach 500+ or mach 73
i also linked my dc calc for a top tier right above which is either solid island level to small country level
so yeah...i'm starting to see a match...
help me


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 11, 2015)

>Failry Law one shotted an opponent
>that means it ignores durability!

el oh fucking el


----------



## Alita (Jul 11, 2015)

So we are really taking rax calcs seriously now? 

I still don't buy his timeframe tho.


----------



## CapFalcon (Jul 11, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Sensui is sitting at 2.6 teratons and mach 50 speed. He rapes.



End of Dark Tournament characters are mach 30+, and they are Upper B Class.

Sensui reacted casually Yusuke's reigan with Minoru personality who is much weaker than Shinobi, Later, Shinobu fought against Yusuke at MHS speed in the Demon World.


----------



## CapFalcon (Jul 11, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Where's this from? The closest I remember is Yusuke's island level spirit gun. Or the spirit ops dude saying that Yusuke's fully awakened could destroy level all of Japan, which is actually still below country level (its around the spirit gun calc level if I recall)



Japan is an average country, not a small country, destroying Japan would be country level.

Yusuke awakened as Mazoku after Sensui "killed" him.

And Kurama stated Sensui is still a bit stronger than Yusuke, even if is ignored the fact that Yusuke couldn't control his power.

Hokushin is considered country level+. despite Sensui is weaker than him, but is not an enormous difference.


----------



## Alita (Jul 11, 2015)

CapFalcon said:


> End of Dark Tournament characters are mach 30+, and they are Upper B Class.
> 
> Sensui reacted casually Yusuke's reigan with Minoru personality who is much weaker than Shinobi, Later, Shinobu fought against Yusuke at MHS speed in the Demon World.


The speed sensui's mountain busting punches were calced at mach 50+.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> So we are really taking rax calcs seriously now?
> 
> I still don't buy his timeframe tho.


with 1 minute is still mach 70 so really we can stick with this much
and really there is no way to mistake on that calc besides using a unreasonable timeframe (guess what ? )


----------



## CapFalcon (Jul 11, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> The speed sensui's mountain busting punches were calced at mach 50+.



It was Sensui's shockwave mach 50.

But anyway, Sensui is pretty much accepted as MHS, as I saw his profile that says MHS in speed.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2015)

it seems that this mhs thing comes from a yusuke reigan which was calced at mach 1xx


----------



## CapFalcon (Jul 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> it seems that this mhs thing comes from a yusuke reigan which was calced at mach 1xx



I checked the calc recently, it was mach 103+.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2015)

can you link it to me ?


----------



## CapFalcon (Jul 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> can you link it to me ?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> you mean cana dumb cards ?
> no proff she can seal people strong than herself which resist to it
> hell erza was also able to bypass shu dimension cards iirc


Iwan..... 

Being strong doesn't give you the power to resist hax, It's the same as saying because you are strong you can create a crack in reality or you can touch intangible that are weaker than you..  what's with this double standard??

Strong people cannot resist dimensional sealing just because they are strong.. unless they have feats of dimensional resistance it will work against them. and Sensui definitely doesn't have those feats.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 11, 2015)

He doesn't need to have it when he can just literally breathe in their direction and wipe them from the face of the universe

and a thread where someone even considers the possibility of an RH calc being legit is a thread that deserves nothing less than the equivalent of a soviet firing squad opening fire with machineguns


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 11, 2015)

> He doesn't need to have it when he can just literally breathe in their direction and wipe them from the face of the universe



I know they wouldn't be able to use it before they get wreck with that speed advantage.  

the point is he can't just ignore their hax if for some reason he got hit by it, just because he is stronger than them..


----------



## Alita (Jul 11, 2015)

It's mentioned in the comments that the calc is outdated and inaccurate now. Due to hiding the outlier or something like that.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 11, 2015)

>this thread reaching 5 pages

OBD 2015 people


----------



## CapFalcon (Jul 11, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> It's mentioned in the comments that the calc is outdated and inaccurate now. Due to hiding the outlier or something like that.



I don't see anything wrong with the calc, at least in my opinion, why is considered inaccurate?


----------



## CapFalcon (Jul 11, 2015)

Lina Inverse said:


> >this thread reaching 5 pages
> 
> OBD 2015 people



I never thought this thread would become a shitstorm :amazed


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2015)

> and a thread where someone even considers the possibility of an RH calc being legit is a thread that deserves nothing less than the equivalent of a soviet firing squad opening fire with machineguns


way to miss the point
red ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) calc is not legit
the feat which he is calcing is and with our classic method of assumed timeframe it reach high end double digits
this is a feat which applies to god tiers and some top tiers (the latters in attack speed,tho)btw


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2015)

also yeah
chaos calc is just like a hiding an outlier feat
basically he calcs that yusuke took a back jump at the speed of 11m/s
despite the fact he was dodging an attack from supposedly mhs sensui
so yeah, while i'm sure chaos wasn't thinking about this when he calced it the calc is based in an impossible lowball
which means is hiding a huge outlier


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 12, 2015)

Wait. 

Morons actually think Fairy Law bypasses durability just because it one shot a building level Jose and threatened to kill an extremely fodder tier Laxus arc Natsu/Gajeel and its fodder town people?


LMFAO.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 12, 2015)

Well this is Extrafag we're talking about


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 12, 2015)

> Morons actually think Fairy Law bypasses durability just because it one shot a building level Jose and threatened to kill an extremely fodder tier Laxus arc Natsu/Gajeel and its fodder town people?



Who did? I'm talking about dimensional hax.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 12, 2015)

Cana carded all of FT before they knew what was happening which is a bunch of people stronger than her no one has shown has shown to be able to resist it. Its dimensional hax


----------



## Arcana (Jul 12, 2015)

Fairy law still being discuss, like it would change anything.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 12, 2015)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Cana carded all of FT before they knew what was happening which is a bunch of people stronger than her no one has shown has shown to be able to resist it. Its dimensional hax


card dimensional hax is nothing new
shu had it
and i'm 90% sure erza escaped


----------



## Haro (Jul 12, 2015)

Still not seeing how its a outlier.
Just seems like a high end to me. I  mean I under stand yusuke needing to dodge a mach 50 Sensui but we also have characters having to put effort into dodging wayyy slower attacks.
Not seeing how its a outlier. Also using the evidence "Well he needed Puu to fly there"  Would apply to any character who uses a vehicle or flying being when they are clearly faster


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 12, 2015)

Erza only got out because the other chick cut the card space with her magic and it gave Erza a way out. her name was like Ikaruga and she could cut space since she cut inside the card without cutting the card


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 12, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Who did? I'm talking about dimensional hax.



Not you. 
But I'm noticing people acting like Fairy Law isn't anything but just really powerful light magic. 

I want proof, scans and facts that it bypasses durability is all I wanna know. 

I don't read Fairy Tail anymore but by dimensional hax if you're referring to that new guy I'm pretty sure it was said half his abilities effect /magic/


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 12, 2015)

Also Zeref's death wave was dodged by ducking down and it was bested by a 2 foot sized charm on a 2 foot scarf I don't wanna hear it. 

Killing those who were brutally beaten down by the power of friendship, A.K.A Zancrow and Purehito. 

Zeref's death magic are just as questionable as FT's speed feats. 
Which is alot.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jul 12, 2015)

Sensui easily stomps the shit tier verse.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 12, 2015)

Ryo Asuka said:


> Still not seeing how its a outlier.
> Just seems like a high end to me. I  mean I under stand yusuke needing to dodge a mach 50 Sensui but we also have characters having to put effort into dodging wayyy slower attacks.
> Not seeing how its a outlier. Also using the evidence "Well he needed Puu to fly there"  Would apply to any character who uses a vehicle or flying being when they are clearly faster


I think you are missing the point 
the feat is hiding an outlier because it assumes a bl dash from at least mach 50 sensui can be dodged by a 11 m/s jump 
which is bs 
it is clear that yusuke with his superhuman strength dodged the hit at at least hypersonics speeds 
by doing so the true value behind this calc is something in the order of 0.1x c
relativistic speeds CB yusuke 
which is bs because 
>it is an outlier in itself 
>it uses calc stacking


----------



## Haro (Jul 12, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> I think you are missing the point
> the feat is hiding an outlier because it assumes a bl dash from at least mach 50 sensui can be dodged by a 11 m/s jump
> which is bs
> it is clear that yusuke with his superhuman strength dodged the hit at at least hypersonics speeds
> ...



Ah thank you much more clear.
I think this should be re calc'd then


----------



## Shining Force (Jul 26, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> Also never would I ever ever ever ever imagine I would see the day where a spite/rape thread such as Sensui vs Fairy Tail would be debated for more than a whole page.
> 
> I'm insulted.
> 
> 1v1 Can FT take on even Toguro?



Isn't Edolas Erza Town lvl? Then she could take Toguro 



Lina Inverse said:


> >this thread reaching 5 pages
> 
> OBD 2015 people



Unfortunately, it is bound to happen in the near future, like "the Method of Test" Narutoverse now having characters soloing the entire verse of characters used to solo Naruto -_- .


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 26, 2015)

No she cannot. 

Toguro is Mach 30+ and Town+ 

Erza lacks the speed and striking strength to even beat a fully powered Bui.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 26, 2015)

It depends on how far into  town level she is. Double digit KT is enough to damage and kill Toguro.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 26, 2015)

erza is well into 3 digits with her best attacks
arguable the same for dura because she tanked attacks as strong as her town level+ one and said town+ one by itself
current erza would most likely  beat toguro more times than not 
albeit she doesn't really get scalled to mach 33 so she is still somewhat with speed disadvantage


----------



## ForzaRoma (Jul 26, 2015)

Country level YYH?

It's been a long time since I last read it but best feat I can remember is Sensui busting a large hill.Where did Country level come from?


----------



## Regicide (Jul 26, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> basically he calcs that yusuke took a back jump at the speed of 11m/s
> despite the fact he was dodging an attack from supposedly mhs sensui


Huh.

That actually seems like a fair point.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 26, 2015)

ForzaRoma said:


> Country level YYH?
> 
> It's been a long time since I last read it but best feat I can remember is Sensui busting a large hill.Where did Country level come from?


statements from relevant sources 

backed up by the fact that a casual shockwave from sensui was already small country level

which if yuyu hakusho was a science related verse with square law statements would already yeild easily country level+


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 29, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> erza is well into 3 digits with her best attacks
> arguable the same for dura because she tanked attacks as strong as her town level+ one and said town+ one by itself
> current erza would most likely  beat toguro more times than not
> albeit she doesn't really get scalled to mach 33 so she is still somewhat with speed disadvantage



How so? 

Also last time I checked Mach 10 was a huge deal for FT to even grasp.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 29, 2015)

> How so?


destroying a floating mountain in her fight against knightwalker ?
Surviving said attack and even stronger shit like Azuma fireball twice (albeit the last Time she did was bs)


> Also last time I checked Mach 10 was a huge deal for FT to even grasp


.  
I've already linked the mach 30 calc before 
Can't link atm so just look in my blogs for "redfagery exmachina"


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 29, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> destroying a floating mountain in her fight against knightwalker ?
> Surviving said attack and even stronger shit like Azuma fireball twice (albeit the last Time she did was bs)
> .
> I've already linked the mach 30 calc before
> Can't link atm so just look in my blogs for "redfagery exmachina"



Wasn't that placed at just solid town for both of them? 

Also wasn't that mach 30 calc from dragons?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 29, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> Wasn't that placed at just solid town for both of them?
> 
> Also wasn't that mach 30 calc from dragons?


3 digit town going by the obd wiki energy scalle list
The calc was deleted by lolzenath ,tho
And yeah like I said in my first commentary
 she doesn't get scalled to the mach 30 feat
She is however mach 7+ which is not that big disadvantage against mach 20 toguro
she obviously still can lose a bunch of times out 10 against him


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 29, 2015)

Really?

Maybe thats just me but I've always seen a Mach 10 completely outpacing a Mach 1-8 character.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 29, 2015)

Only if they were right in their face.

The way speed and reactions are determined is by distance. If you could move at mach 100, someone 10 meters away who had reactions that were mach 10 could react in the timeframe it would take to reach them.

Mach 100 guy can cover 10 meters in 0.0002941176470588235 seconds
A guy with mach 10 reactions can react in 0.0002941176470588235 seconds

Its pretty simple, you need to be what ever times faster then what the starting distance, 10m away you need to be 10x faster, 20m away you need to be 20x faster. So in reality there isn't much difference between a mach 8 and a mach 10, unless its a race.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 29, 2015)

looks like Natsu might get upgraded to country level soon along with some other FT members. what the fuck is this power jump


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 29, 2015)

Country level ?
nah
high end city level to island level ?
this is nearly a given after brandish showing


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 29, 2015)

Didn't Brandish's "Island feat" get slapped in the face the next chapter after by ability explanation? 

Or at least that's what a friend of mine said.


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 29, 2015)

Also FT needs a speed and striking jump more than anything. 

I'll never forget when Gajeel in the grand magical games couldn't even crack the roof he fired his most powerful roar on with Rogue....


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 29, 2015)

Ft has plenty of town level and even a city level striking feats 
the dragons feat works as both travel speed and combat speed 
and brandish power still is able to withstand itself so pe applies to it
how to use it in combat is indeed iffy,tho


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 29, 2015)

I thought Brandish's feat was upped to Teratons because of atomic manipulation?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 29, 2015)

nah
this end was indeed debunked


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 29, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Ft has plenty of town level and even a city level striking feats
> the dragons feat works as both travel speed and combat speed
> and brandish power still is able to withstand itself so pe applies to it
> how to use it in combat is indeed iffy,tho



For Mages I mean. 
Not Dragons sorry. 

I don't see any of them in  TJ  range let alone PJ.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 30, 2015)

Natsu has town level physical feats
Gildarts a small city level
Erza town level+ is also a physical one


----------

